# snort unknown preprocessor

## bartlm

Hi there.

I just ran 

```
emerge snort
```

Everything looked fine. I edited the variables concerning the used IP ranges and tried to start snort.

Snort doesent start and /var/log/messages says:

```
 FATAL ERROR: /etc/snort/snort.conf(573) unknown preprocessor "ftp_telnet"
```

Can anybody help me out what to do in this case?

I guess this was asked 100 times before, but I wasnt able to find a proper solution somewhere.

Regards,

Markus

----------

## kevstar31

post /etc/snort/snort.conf

----------

